# creepy baby, little kid sounds



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey All, I could have sworn I had seen some of these here, but I can't find anything in the search. Has anyone cobbled together something for say a zombie baby doll display? Maybe kids laughing, mixed with a baby crying or something?


----------



## PoisonApple (May 21, 2010)

Gravecast.com has some that might work, especialy Dead Kidz.


----------

